# Welche Meta-Tags und Kodierung/Doctype verwenden nach aktueller Richtlinie?



## julchen (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass google in Sachen Meta-Tags eine Änderung eingeführt hat. Es sollen z. B. der Meta-Tag Keywords überhaupt keine Bedeutung mehr haben für die Suchmaschine. Wer kann mir die aktuellen Richtlinien (was muss wie rein) für Meta-Tags sagen?

Bisher hab ich immer diese verwendet:

<title>max. 3 Suchbegriffe</title>
<meta name="Page-Type" content="Firma, Dienstleistung" />
<meta name="Description" content="Hier kommt ne Beschreibung der Seite rein mit max. 25 Wörtern." />
<meta name="Keywords" content="Suchbegriffe" />
<meta name="pragma" content="no-cache" />
<meta name="language" content="Deutsch" />
<meta name="author" content="Name der Firma" />
<meta name="copyright" content="Name der Firma als www.domain.de" />
<meta name="robots" content="index, follow" />
<meta name="revisit-after" content="7 days" />
<meta name="Reply-to" content="E-Mail Adresse der Firma" />
<meta name="document-classification" content="Business and Economy" />
<meta name="document-distribution" content="Global" />
<meta name="cache-control" content="no-cache" />
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="DE" />
<meta name="Publisher" content="Name der Firma als www.domain.de" />
<meta name="Publisher-Email" content="E-Mail Adresse der Firma" />
<meta name="document-rating" content="General" />
<meta name="Page-Topic" content="Firmen, Dienstleistung" />

Ich verwende derzeit noch die Kodierung:
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />

Dazu den Doctype:
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">

Was verwendet Ihr? Mit charset=utf-8 sollen die Probleme mit den Umlauten umwandeln aufgehoben sein. Bei mir funktioniert das aber nicht. Der FF stellt keien Umlaute dar, wenn ich eine Seite mit utf-8 formatiere.

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. Mai 2011)

Hi julchen,

ich hab bei meinen Seiten als Doctype

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" 
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="de" xml:lang="de">
```

Ja, mit UTF-8 sollten die Probleme mit den Umlauten behhoben sein. Allerdings musst du dann auch darauf achten, dass dein Editor die Seite auch als UTF-8 abspeichert.

Meta-Tags verwende ich selten bis gar nicht, ich vertraue da auch die Logik der Suchmaschine diese richtig zu indizieren.

Gruß
BK


----------



## julchen (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo BK,
wie kann ich prüfen, ob mein Editor die Seiten als utf-8 abspeichert?

Ich nutze Dreamweaver 8

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Maniac (18. Mai 2011)

Wenn mich es nicht täuscht war das in den Voreinstellungen.

Menü->Bearbeiten->Voreinstellungen

aber wo genau kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen.
Wenn du im DW zb eine Datei erstellst, müsste wenn ich mich recht erinnere dort wo du den Doctype auswählst auch den Zeichensatz einstellen können, unter Voreinstellungen kannst du das dann Global setzen.


----------



## threadi (18. Mai 2011)

julchen hat gesagt.:


> Wer kann mir die aktuellen Richtlinien (was muss wie rein) für Meta-Tags sagen?


 
Dafür gibt es keine Richtlinien. 

Wie schon bzgl. dem Zeichensatz bemerkt, liegt es immer an den Einstellungen für den Zeichensatz der konkreten Datei welchen Zeichensatz man dort angeben müsste. Aber auch die Zeichensatz-Angabe ist keine Pflichtangabe. Der Server auf dem die Datei liegt, schickt ggfs. auch einen Zeichensatz im Header mit. Den kann man z.B. mittels einer .htaccess-Datei beeinflussen. Solltest Du die HTML-Dateien nur lokal bei dir bearbeiten, brauchst Du hingegen die Zeichensatz-Angabe im meta-Tag zwingend.

Die anderen Meta-Angaben sind heutzutage quasi wirkungslos. Der Branchenprimus Google liest einzig robots und description aus, wobei keiner der beiden Tags Pflicht ist. Andere Suchmaschinen lesen vlt. noch andere aus, sind aber auf Europa bezogen nahezu ohne Bedeutung.


----------

